# Salary at Etihad Rail in Abu Dhabi?



## britishexpat (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi Guys, 

Is there any western expats on this forum working at Etihad Rail? I want to get some idea how much they pay for middle management roles / engineering roles. What kind of benefits do they offer, any pros and cons would be most welcome.


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

What is your degree? How much Work Experience do you have?


----------



## britishexpat (Jun 2, 2012)

rahzaa said:


> What is your degree? How much Work Experience do you have?


I have 14 years of Rail experience in UK, Saudi, UAE and Qatar, Degree in Mechanical Engineering from UK and UK Citizen.


----------

